# Is my cat Pregnant?



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello everybody, I am new.

Last summer, I found a small kitten (probably around ~4 months old), and have taken care of it ever since. She spends most of her time outside. One day, another cat came by my house and I let her outside to see him (she was really begging). A few hours later, I saw them in my neighbors yard mating. Hours after that, there were 3 other boy cats outside on the back porch with her, at that point, I brought her back in. That happened on 12/30/08, she was approximately 10 months old at the time. Now, if she is pregnant, it is getting close to her due date. Her nipples are normal size and color (I read that in some pregnant cats, there nipples dont change. Is that true?), but when I run my hand across her abdomen, I do feel a couple of lumps that I have not felt before. Can anyone help me determine if she is pregnant or not? Thanks!

Edit:
Forgot to add that she eats like crazy now. I give her almost half a can and she begs for more 5 minutes later. Also, sometimes she just meows for no apparent reason.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If your cat is female, not spayed, allowed outdoors unsupervised, has been seen in the company of male cats AND observed participating in the mating act...._then I'd say there is a distinct possibility she could be pregnant_. :lol: 
Welcome to CatForum.
A cat's gestation is about 65 days. I'd say she would be due w/in a week's time if the 12/30 date was the last time she was allowed outside unsupervised.
According to this gestational calendar, she would be due tomorrow! :yikes 
http://www.natarajacattery.com/gestatio ... lator.html

A vet check probably would have been a good idea so you would have an idea of how many kittens to expect. I hope you have a good relationship with your vet in case your cat has any trouble with the delivery and needs veterinary assistance. If your vet is not accessible after hours, have an evening/weekend ER vet clinic located. Provide a roomy box in a dim and private area of your home, like a closet, or in a room that does not see much activity such as a spare bedroom. Without photos it would be difficult for us to advise you about what you are seeing. Even then, I still think it would be very difficult. A vet exam would be your best bet. Oh, and yes, some cats' nipples to undergo a change when they are pregnant, it is called "pinking up".
Keep us posted and try to share some pics.
Best of luck to the kitty,
Heidi


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> If your cat is female, not spayed, allowed outdoors unsupervised, has been seen in the company of male cats AND observed participating in the mating act...._then I'd say there is a distinct possibility she could be pregnant_. :lol:
> Welcome to CatForum.
> A cat's gestation is about 65 days. I'd say she would be due w/in a week's time if the 12/30 date was the last time she was allowed outside unsupervised.
> According to this gestational calendar, she would be due tomorrow! :yikes
> ...


Thank you very much for the reply!
AFAIK she has never been spayed (unless she was spayed before I found her). She also may have been mating around February 19, so if it did not work the first time, she might be due the 25th of April. I will share pictures for sure!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi gave you good advice. I would like to add, that your cat can get pregnant again within just a couple weeks after giving birth. So don't let her outside. Having two litters in a row like that is very taxing on their bodies. I recommend that you get her spayed as soon as her kittens are weaned, it's much healthier for her (eliminates risk of pyometra and reproductive cancers as well as the desire to roam to find a mate) and you won't be contributing to the cat overpopulation problem.


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> Heidi gave you good advice. I would like to add, that your cat can get pregnant again within just a couple weeks after giving birth. So don't let her outside. Having two litters in a row like that is very taxing on their bodies. I recommend that you get her spayed as soon as her kittens are weaned, it's much healthier for her (eliminates risk of pyometra and reproductive cancers as well as the desire to roam to find a mate) and you won't be contributing to the cat overpopulation problem.


How long must I wait after she gives birth to spay her?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When the kittens are weaned, about 5-6 weeks. Otherwise she won't be there to feed them and her milk will dry up. 

It appears that you really aren't familiar with any of the process of cat pregnancy and birth. You really need to prepare for this in case she needs help, be alert to signs of problems during birth, know when to call a vet. Know how to identify new born kittens that aren't thriving etc. Here's a couple articles to start you off. I recommend that you also do a google search on "cat pregnancy", "kitten birth" and "kitten care" and read several articles in each category.



http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... ybirth.htm

http://marvistavet.com/html/body_giving ... ttens.html

http://cats.about.com/od/kittencare/Kit ... n_Care.htm

http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> When the kittens are weaned, about 5-6 weeks. Otherwise she won't be there to feed them and her milk will dry up.
> 
> It appears that you really aren't familiar with any of the process of cat pregnancy and birth. You really need to prepare for this in case she needs help, be alert to signs of problems during birth, know when to call a vet. Know how to identify new born kittens that aren't thriving etc. Here's a couple articles to start you off. I recommend that you also do a google search on "cat pregnancy", "kitten birth" and "kitten care" and read several articles in each category.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I have been reading them and have some concerns.

My cat's nipples seem to be normal (not pink), and she also does not seem too different in appearance (there is a slight swelling that is barely noticeable). She is eating like crazy though, and I do feel several lumps. These lumps do not move, and do not seem to have bones in them. I think that she may be early in pregnancy (she may have been mating a few weeks ago, as she was outside with the cat she mated with previously for a good deal of time). What do you all think?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

wickeycolumbus said:


> What do you all think?


My personal opinion? Vet visit to determine pregnancy status. Do not let your kitty outside unattended until you have spayed your kitty at the earliest opportunity.
heidi


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> wickeycolumbus said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think?
> ...


How much would something like that cost? She has never been to the vet.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Then it's really well past time for her to go. She needs her vaccinations and it sounds like she's never been de-wormed or been checked for parasites, fleas or ear mites which are all very common for a cat that's been outside.

A basic visit ranges from about $30-70 depending on your location. Adding vaccines, a stool check, treatment for parasites, fleas or ear mites (if needed) and you're probably looking at $100-150.

As a pet owner, it's your responsibility to provide regular medical check ups and treatment for your cat.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

So she hasn't been vaccinated either? Then please do not let her out


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Quick update:

She did not have kittens... Yet.

She is now acting very strange (and has been for a few days). She rolls around on the floor and makes a weird noise, almost like a purr (she never usually rolls on the floor). She has also been vomiting more than usual. The cat she has matted with in the past comes around my back door every day now, looking for her. I am not sure if she is pregnant, but will have to wait untill I know for sure before I spay her (I dont want to kill the kittens...) so she will be staying in for a few weeks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please don't allow her outside. There is a remote possibility that she is in heat, and not pregnant. (the rolling around is a symptom of a heat) If that is the case, she could get pregnant, and for her sake and the sake of all the cats and kittens in the shelters, I'm sure that's not something you want to happen.

In case she is pregnant, please don't palpate the kittens. That's something we should leave up to the vet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*mistake*


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Today, she was raising her behind in a strange matter (like she wants to mate) and there was a liquid comming from her vagina. Is that normal? Does that signify heat or pregnancy?


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

wickeycolumbus said:


> Today, she was raising her behind in a strange matter (like she wants to mate) and there was a liquid comming from her vagina. Is that normal? Does that signify heat or pregnancy?


She definatly in heat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

wickeycolumbus said:


> Today, she was raising her behind in a strange matter (like she wants to mate) and there was a liquid comming from her vagina. Is that normal? Does that signify heat or pregnancy?


I'm not sure. :? In some instances, it would be normal. In others, it is not. 
A discharge could be because the cat is in season, or it could mean birth is near or it could mean the cat has an internal infection which could endanger her and/or any kittens she is carrying. _I'm sorry, I'm going to sound like a broken record_...but I think I'd be taking her to the vet to be checked and understand there is a possibility that she would need to be spayed right away. It could also be just normal, or she could have something going on and be easily treated with some meds.
Vet. If there is a problem, I think a vet would be her best bet.
h


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure if it is going to be possible to take her to the vet as I dont have extra money.

She was not eating as much as normal today, and she keeps on doing the things that I said earlier (rolling on the floor, making a werid purring noise, vaginal discharge, ect...)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You can ask the vet about a payment plan, or you can try http://www.carecredit.com/. 

Please have your cat seen by a vet ASAP. Your cat needs professional attention and more help than we can give you on a forum. What you describe may or may not be normal; only a vet will know.

We all want the best for your cat. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

wickeycolumbus said:


> Not sure if it is going to be possible to take her to the vet as I dont have extra money.
> She was not eating as much as normal today, and she keeps on doing the things that I said earlier (rolling on the floor, making a werid purring noise, vaginal discharge, ect...)


I don't have extra money either, but I am able to do what I must, even if it means eating baloney and chicken until the next payday. 
It does sound like your kitty is in season and I would call around to find the best price and get her spayed NOW. The longer you leave females entire, and the more heat cycles their body goes through, is opening the door wider and wider for pregnancy, infections, and cancers of their reproductive tract and mammary glands. Spaying your kitty at the earliest opportunity can save you money in the long run by eliminating many of the risks that could harm/kill her.


I googled Humane Society low cost feline spays and came up with these hits:
http://www.google.com/search?q=Humane+S ... 1I7GGIC_en

I had a Humane Society spay/neuter clinic open near me (20mi) and they charged me $63 to neuter, rabies, FIV and FeLV my last rescue kitty, Floofy. I hope you are able to find a s/n clinic near you, too. I found them to be much more affordable than going through my vet, which was running to upwards of $180 8O to spay/vaccinate a female cat.
Best of luck to you and your kitty,
Heidi


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is another resource for low cost spay/neuter:

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=10229


----------



## oweerak (Mar 29, 2009)

could be polymetria(i probably spelled wrong)
take her to the vet immediately-this is a sign of this diesease and can risk her life
Could also be going into labor but usually the discharge is colored-
what color is the discharge?


----------



## wickeycolumbus (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, she escaped again today, and was being fought over by 2 male cats for several hours.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

wickeycolumbus said:


> Well, she escaped again today, and was being fought over by 2 male cats for several hours.


I take it she's still not spayed then  She really, really should not be outdoors *at all* until she's spayed and had her vaccines. 

Please get her to a low-cost spay and neuter clinic if you can't afford the vet. For the vaccinations, try your local Petco as they offer low-cost vaccination clinics.

I fear that you are going to end up with much costlier problems if you don't take these simple steps to protect your cat's health.


----------

